# Mazpahs babies 12 weeks old



## may (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are so sweet, beautiful kittens


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG Now I am clucky - would love one of those but hubby wont let me........Such sweet babies


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww they're lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful babies,


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

gorgeous colors!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Very beautiful babies


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

They are all sooo cute!


----------

